# Social groups in CDMX



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi - I'm sorry about this because the answer is probably staring me in the face, but I can't seem to find any groups or links to groups re: socializing in CDMX. I'm going to be there in the spring for 6 months, checking into areas where I might like to live more permanently. I'd like to meet and talk with residents, for information but also for a social connection.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thank you

- Andrew


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

arjwilson said:


> Hi - I'm sorry about this because the answer is probably staring me in the face, but I can't seem to find any groups or links to groups re: socializing in CDMX. I'm going to be there in the spring for 6 months, checking into areas where I might like to live more permanently. I'd like to meet and talk with residents, for information but also for a social connection.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew. Welcome to the Forum! I have lived in Mexico City for over ten years. When I first arrived, I already had a small circle of friends and didn't seek out expat groups to meet more people. There are several groups on FB, which you might want to check out, such as Americans in Mexico City, American Expats/Friends Living in Mexico City, and Foreigners in Mexico City. There is also a group (can't recall the name) that organizes social get-togethers, mostly for younger people looking for a date. Since I am in my early 70s, I was gently advised that it would not be an appropriate group for me to join!

I'd be happy to meet with you when you get here and offer the "wisdom" of my experiences!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I have heard of a Mexico City Newcomer's Club, but when I Googled it just now, it seems that it's limited to women.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> I have heard of a Mexico City Newcomer's Club, but when I Googled it just now, it seems that it's limited to women.


That's discrimination against men - I protest!


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe?
https://www.angloinfo.com/mexico-city/directory/mexico-city-expat-clubs-associations-245


----------



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Gee, getting into a group only for women doesn't sound too bad....

Isla Verde, thank you very much for your reply and invitation to pass on wisdom. < >.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

arjwilson said:


> Gee, getting into a group only for women doesn't sound too bad....
> 
> Isla Verde, thank you very much for your reply and invitation to pass on wisdom. < >


Of course, any wisdom I have learned is from a woman's point of view, but I'm always happy to share. Rather than exchanging emails, feel free to write to me via a pm.


----------

